# Min Pin in severe pain....



## EckoInLasVegas (Dec 6, 2008)

I did not search (I know I should), but my baby is in a LOT of pain and I dont have the time or patience right now to go searching for answers. Plus I have to be to work in a few hours and want to cover as much ground as possible!

OK, first off I have a 10 year old male Min Pin. He is average size and slightly over average weight (13lbs, maybe more). I have done my best to take care of him and his health, but he recently starting showing severe signs of his age.

The "what I do know":

-He is randomly in pain, showing sings resemblign old age, possible arthritis or a pinched nerve

-He stiffens up when in pain

-He randomly lets out "cries" and generally hurts himself when he is hyper

-he is stiff due to the colder climate

-he hates the cold now and acts like an old man

-after a few hours of laying in my bed with the electric blanket on, he seems to recuperate quite well. 

-he seems to be "babying" his front right shoulder and leg, though he has never injured it before


-He didnt eat for about 2 days when in serve pain! This was the worst of it though, about 5 days ago.



The "what I dont know":

-I dont know if the heat is helping him, though basic common sense tells me it should help

-I dont know if its arthritis, old age, brittle bones or any combination of each.

-I dont know if its a pinched nerve, pulled muscles, etc etc

-I dont know much since I dont have the $ to take him to the vet right now (tis the season to be broke).




What i have been doing:

-I started to relax him as much as possible whenever I am around and do notice he is in pain

-I am giving him about 1/6 of a pill of low dosage of aspirin (about 14mg) to help ease the pain (as advised to me by another dog owner of 6 dogs)

-Giving him about 1/5 of one pill of joint medacine for humans (glucosimine, conjointin, etc).




As soon as the funds become available I will be getting him pet vitamins (Daily Motion and Hip & Joint pills).




Any and all advise would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you for your time in reading this!!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I dont know much since I dont have the $ to take him to the vet right now (tis the season to be broke).


Sorry, the Internet is not substitute for a medical professional.


----------



## EckoInLasVegas (Dec 6, 2008)

RonE said:


> Sorry, the Internet is not substitute for a medical professional.




Sorry, your useless comments are not substitute for real answers! If you arent here to help, then dont post!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Get him a heated orthopedic bed. Do not give asprin. Take him to a vet, please. If he is in as much pain as you say he is, it would be cruel to not have him seen by a vet. Maybe you could work out a payment plan...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

How long have you had him? Has he been to the vet before? Maybe if you call your vet and explain his symptoms, maybe they can give you a prescription pain med without having him seen. It's worth a try.


----------



## EckoInLasVegas (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, Im not here to divulge my financial status....if I had the $ he would already be at the vet!!!! I tired to call all 3 vets I have taken him to and no one will accept "payment arrangements". Apparently even the Vets cant afford to send there bills to collection agencies. They all require payment upfront.

I have had him since he was a puppy and he has been to the vet before, but no major issues until now.

he did have a cyst on his nose which was removed and a messed up rear knee (he was running too fast and fell hard).

He now has a cyst looking thing on his left cheek on his face. He also has dozens of small white bumps under his armpits which look like big whiteheads. They do have acne type puss inside, so I figured they were ingrown hairs


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, I'll try this as the second moderator and several long term members who have given you advice. And since every post has given you the same advice I will then close this thread to further comment...

"Sorry, the Internet is not substitute for a medical professional."


----------

